# Rat bike



## rollfaster (Dec 30, 2013)

It's my 37 rollfast zep. Nothing special but is a quiet and solid ride.


----------



## mike j (Dec 31, 2013)

Looks ratty but good, like the red wheel, tire combo too.


----------



## jd56 (Dec 31, 2013)

*red tires....ahhhh*

I too like the tires. Saw your posting earlier on the panther thread, just forgot to comment.
Red does the bike justice.


----------



## tailhole (Jan 4, 2014)

*great bike*

Love those double top bars, especially with that nice rear diamond.  Great lines.


----------

